# DTG Printers



## voiceofthasouf (Apr 26, 2015)

What is the best DTG for the most reasonable price. I was looking at the M-link but who wants to pay 50K for a first time start up. That's way out of my price range. Any one know or can point me in the right direction for a DTG printer?


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Epson F2000 or Brother GT 361 or for budget DTG printing, the Spectra 3000.


----------



## wavelock (Jan 29, 2013)

UFO printer


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

What's your budget?
How often do you plan on printing?
How tech savvy are you?
Do you want to print with white ink?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Print head is clogged or you have bad dampers. Search for "waterfall head" and see if you can fix it that way.


----------

